# Mara wont stop chasing the pregnant doe Annie



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 26, 2013)

There teething and both are currently harassing one of my goats. Only one. no one else, just Annie.  
And I think its because Annie is a brat and wont just go after and correct the puppys like all the other goats do, she just runs...
Mara is the worst offender who apparently had Annie's foot in her mouth this morning. I have yet to witness the behaviour, but I did see them chasing after and pestering Annie this morning.
I let them know I wasn't happy, but I just glanced outside and noticed Annie up high on top of the old fire place we have out there for them to climb on. She had been there for 10 muiniets now.
I seriously think the pups are playing, but I have no idea how to fix it if I can never catch them in the act, and its just flipping Annie. She wont stop running away, and wont just head butt them. Its like shes begging for the pups to chase after her, stupid goat...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 26, 2013)

And for a quick update, Annie is still up on the fire place, and the pups appear to be ignoring her. 
But still...
and I found out about the behaviour by others telling me they witnessed it.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok, so mara, my pink nosed girl is the problem like I thought.
I just witnessed whats going on. She knows Annie will run, so she pokes and licks and pesters until Annie does and then she chases after her.

How do I stop this before it becomes a big problem? because obviously Mara realizes what shes doing.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 26, 2013)

Will they do it when you are there? If so maybe a long lead will work. Let her run and chase the goat and then she gets to the end of the rope and gets corrected. I am sure that others will have ideas for you too.  I was lucky, my goats ALL put the pups in their place early on so chasing was a non-issue.

For chicken chasing however I used an electric collar. It gives you the benefit of being able to "hide" and they don't know that you are the one controlling the pain. Worked well and that is what I would be doing if she were her.

They are smart dogs, they learn quickly.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Feb 26, 2013)

babsbag said:
			
		

> Will they do it when you are there? If so maybe a long lead will work. Let her run and chase the goat and then she gets to the end of the rope and gets corrected. I am sure that others will have ideas for you too.  I was lucky, my goats ALL put the pups in their place early on so chasing was a non-issue.
> 
> For chicken chasing however I used an electric collar. It gives you the benefit of being able to "hide" and they don't know that you are the one controlling the pain. Worked well and that is what I would be doing if she were her.
> 
> They are smart dogs, they learn quickly.


Nope, they wont do it in front of me. I sat down there for an hour and a half this morning and all they did was either sit beside me and convince me to pet them, or wandered off and chewed on the snow.
I did however bring them down more toys since a lot of there's were buried in the snow, and so far they seem occupied...
I WISH annie would just butt them or smack them with a hoof, but nooo...

Well an electric collar crossed my mind, but hopefully all they needed was something to occupy there mouth and attention. 
If not, I really hope I can break her of this bad habbit...


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 1, 2013)

Crap...Mara is chasing Annie again today. I have no clue what to do because i can never catch her. She wont do it when im down there with her, and the dang goat wont just peg her...
What should I do!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 1, 2013)

separate her from the other pup and put her in "lockdown" She seems to be a bit excessively playful. This "play" is unacceptable as you know already.
If she is not doing this in front of you are you seeing her from a window or something?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 1, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> separate her from the other pup and put her in "lockdown" She seems to be a bit excessively playful. This "play" is unacceptable as you know already.
> If she is not doing this in front of you are you seeing her from a window or something?


Annie only ever goes up high on top of this old mettle fire place thing we have out there when 1. the male is bothering her, or 2. the pups have chased her.
No way its the buck, so I can only assume its Mara.
Annie was up there for a half hour until Mara laid down and i assumed lost interest, then she just finally came down. 
Mara is also being very rude lately, shes pestering the goats when I feed them and every time they lift there heads from there food bucket she dives in and chomps down as much as possible. No way shes starving because shes fat and eats twice a day.
I am getting very bothered her sudden attitude


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 1, 2013)

sent you a pm


----------

